# Do you think Shaq used Roids?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/images/fan...shaq_lsu1a.jpg

http://www.nbahoy.com.ar/imagenes/shaq_smile.jpg


I gotta say I could show you a lot of baseball players before and after pictures that look pretty darn similar.

Now Shaq wasnt even the biggest player or prospect orginally at LSU. Now he's a monster.

Bynum at 17 seems phyiscally bigger framewise than Shaq was all through college.


I gotta ask.......... is it possible that Shaq used some kind of performance enhancing drugs. Before and after pictures are pretty compelling that more than just "weightlifting" may be involved into how this guy turned into the incredible hulk.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Man he was small in college!!! All I can say is this, if Shaq did not use any grow hormones or roids then there is no excuse why some centers can't grow muscles (Greg Ostertag, Shawn Bradly, ect.).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

after you juice, and you stop, don't your muscles shrink back though? i don't know if shaq has been on it for the past 14 or so years.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq no.... Vlade Divac? Without a doubt.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've heard this before someone once claimed that it was in a book written somewhere. 

Who knows, I'd imagine athlete's all over started using the juice bball included. Look at Alonzo Mourning. In College during the summers when I came home I would go to GTowns McDonough Arenas to ball with the local college players and he wasn't all that big. After 2 years in Charlotte I saw him during a pick-up game down there and he was this monster, must have put on 30lbs of muscle in 2 years. He was ripped. 

I suspected he might have been doing something. I believe in pro sports period athlete's will do anything to get an edge. 

Look at MJ from 84-88 then look at him and Pippen both in the early 90's incredible, ripped. 

who knows.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shaq no.... Vlade Divac? Without a doubt.


Yessir.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Efff Shaq.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i dont think so at all...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, since his head size is big as Barry Bond's.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe it's all fat.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

isn't that the general misconception? i heard shaq's body fat ratio isn't even bad at all.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Definitely not.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

isnt that why he doesnt play for team usa.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

dannyM said:


> Yes, since his head size is big as Barry Bond's.


thats what im saying..... i remember him in college. You look at him now, and you say, no way thats natural.

I its completely obvious, and I dont understand why he isnt getting some of the treatment baseball players get. why not the questions everyday etc.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think he did. He got big, but not necessarily ripped. When you get to the pros you lift weights for a living. I think he just filled out and bulked up.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I've heard this before someone once claimed that it was in a book written somewhere.
> 
> Who knows, I'd imagine athlete's all over started using the juice bball included. Look at Alonzo Mourning. In College during the summers when I came home I would go to GTowns McDonough Arenas to ball with the local college players and he wasn't all that big. After 2 years in Charlotte I saw him during a pick-up game down there and he was this monster, must have put on 30lbs of muscle in 2 years. He was ripped.
> 
> ...


I think it just depends on your body, some people can put on muscle easier than others. I put on about 20lbs of muscle in the last 3 months just by taking a protein supplement and working out 3 days a week.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

JYD said:


> I think it just depends on your body, some people can put on muscle easier than others. I put on about 20lbs of muscle in the last 3 months just by taking a protein supplement and working out 3 days a week.


kobe did the same thing one summer. thats a little different than the before and after pictures of say Shaq & Barry

we are talking build changes, head enlargement, neck enlargement, unnatural growth.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No chance in hell. 

Steroids burn fat as well, he isn't ripped like Bonds is.

That picture is of a 18 year old Shaq, nice claim! How many pounds to you think the average man gains of muscle from when they are 18 to 28?

Just look at him in Orlando when he was 20 or 21, already noticably bigger. It didn't really all come at once either.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> thats what im saying..... i remember him in college. You look at him now, and you say, no way thats natural.
> 
> I its completely obvious, and I dont understand why he isnt getting some of the treatment baseball players get. why not the questions everyday etc.


You are correct, it is obvious.

He doesn't get the same treatment because basketball isn't conceived as a sport that athletes take steroids for. I consider myself a big basketball fan and I can't tell you the last time a player in the NBA was caught doping. 

As much money as Shaq has, it's very probable that he has enough money to afford a masking agent so that he doesn't get caught. However I don't know the NBA's rules on steroids. Maybe he's allowed to take whatever it is he's took.

Jamal raises a good point though. Get a picture of Shaq from late Orlando to compare with Laker pic you have.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kyle said:


> You are correct, it is obvious.
> 
> He doesn't get the same treatment because basketball isn't conceived as a sport that athletes take steroids for. I consider myself a big basketball fan and I can't tell you the last time a player in the NBA was caught doping.
> 
> As much money as Shaq has, it's very probable that he has enough money to afford a masking agent so that he doesn't get caught. However I don't know the NBA's rules on steroids. Maybe he's allowed to take whatever it is he's took.


Kobe used roids?

Before:










After:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe used roids?
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


roids wont help u hit a fade away J double teamed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

where's the before pic


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I looked through all the Shaq pics on google and I thought I would just share a few that I liked. These are the only pics were Shaq is actually above the rim.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's pretty good hops there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> roids wont help u hit a fade away J double teamed.


Not sure what happened to the before pic, it was basically of Kobe in his rookie year.

Anyways, I thought anyone that added muscle between the ages of 18 and 28 used roids? That is the point of this thread right?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure what happened to the before pic, it was basically of Kobe in his rookie year.
> 
> Anyways, I thought anyone that added muscle between the ages of 18 and 28 used roids? That is the point of this thread right?


nope clearly there is a difference between Shaq's before and after and kobe's before and after.

if you cant see that.... thats clear blindness...... forget the accusations involved.

jordan grew a few inches after college... so crazy things can happen, I cant imagine guards using steriods, but I could see an interior presence considering it. 

If it was just shaqs biceps........ I wouldnt have brought it up. Kobe's head and neck havent grown.... and while he has become more muscular between 18 and now..... his body type hasnt changed........ basically in college Shaq was much more like KG than what he has become (body type wise)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq never used roids.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Shaq used KFC.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> nope clearly there is a difference between Shaq's before and after and kobe's before and after.
> 
> if you cant see that.... thats clear blindness...... forget the accusations involved.
> 
> ...


In his FRESHMEN season maybe, but not in his junior year. Even when he was skinny you could tell he had the frame to get big. Same as Bynum. Looked skinny and somewhat flabby last year in summer league, now looks like he has some solid muscle. By the time he is 28 I wouldn't be surprised if he is 320 or so.

You also seem to be pretty ignorant on steroids. It burns fat just as well as it builds muscle. Shaq's body fat must be 3 times higher than it was in college.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The continued reference to changes in head size would mean the thread starter is really trying to talk about HGH, not roids.

Roids don't change head size


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> The continued reference to changes in head size would mean the thread starter is really trying to talk about HGH, not roids.
> 
> Roids don't change head size


i practice law not medicine, but I can still look at him and go that cant be right. The only difference is......... this isnt baseball.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Its called cheese burgers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i practice law not medicine, but I can still look at him and go that cant be right. The only difference is......... this isnt baseball.


What can't be right? There is no difference in his head size and the rest of his body is what happens when one would rather eat and lift than run while in your 20's.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd say that Shaq was just eating way too much. I saw somewhere that he's got the worst body fat percentage and in a sense, obese. I also believe with that much weight, it's a bit easier to build muscles with a little effort. The only thing is how the heck did he gain that much weight with the frame he had in LSU?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would guess that Shaq's body weight (last year) was about 18%. Bad for a bad basketball player, but not close to obese. Obese is like 32% and above.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shaq in Orlando.









Shaq early Lakers









Prime Shaq


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

isn't gatorade "performance enhancing?"


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No way Shaq used steroids. He is just a really big dude.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Its called cheese burgers.


----------

